# Quelle che si torna bambini, romantici e sognatori ...



## giorgiocan (10 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;uSGeLtB9e38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSGeLtB9e38[/video]


----------



## Eratò (10 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube_share;6-Qic9EyWac]http://youtu.be/6-Qic9EyWac[/video]


----------



## ipazia (13 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;P3hjGfTfu4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3hjGfTfu4M[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (13 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube_share;5NAq11-kKpc]http://youtu.be/5NAq11-kKpc[/video]


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

Sto thread è pericolosissimo!!

[video=youtube;lVf9ueCyx48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVf9ueCyx48[/video]


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2014)

ok, tutti quarantenni o giù di lì.

ma perche vi volete fare tanto male.

però se qualcuno ricorda e io non riesco a ritrovare, girava un cartone,
 con uno , un bambino nato con la testa a punta mentre tutti erano con la testa tonda...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;kFZKZlTtHTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFZKZlTtHTo[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (14 Giugno 2014)

Questo thread potrebbe farmi trascurare la famiglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

[video=youtube;cKbS7aJy7G0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKbS7aJy7G0[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (14 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;6llVHKIz11I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6llVHKIz11I[/video]


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;EJsUc829o9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJsUc829o9M[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (14 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;5iWJFeObCDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iWJFeObCDs[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (14 Giugno 2014)

"tutto disintegra quando gli girano le lame boomerang".
Poesia per le mie orecchie :mrgreen:

[video=youtube;XzaxMXvC_Ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzaxMXvC_Ks[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (14 Giugno 2014)

Questo mi faceva una paura blu

[video=youtube;pf1UWCaH53g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pf1UWCaH53g[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (14 Giugno 2014)

I miei primi sfregolini al pistolino :rotfl::rotfl:

[video=youtube;FvzPLp9Y_yU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvzPLp9Y_yU[/video]


----------



## Nicka (14 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I miei primi sfregolini al pistolino :rotfl::rotfl:


Sulla sigla di Lamù ho scoperto non moltissimo tempo fa che c'è in corso un dramma da anni!!!
Non si sa nè chi l'ha scritta, nè chi l'ha cantata, nè chi l'ha arrangiata...
Se ben mi ricordo inizia in un modo e poi sfuma senza nemmeno finire...e non ha nemmeno attinenza col cartone, del resto Lamù non viene mai nominata...
Chissà! :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (14 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sulla sigla di Lamù ho scoperto non moltissimo tempo fa che c'è in corso un dramma da anni!!!
> Non si sa nè chi l'ha scritta, nè chi l'ha cantata, nè chi l'ha arrangiata...
> Se ben mi ricordo inizia in un modo e poi sfuma senza nemmeno finire...e non ha nemmeno attinenza col cartone, del resto Lamù non viene mai nominata...
> Chissà! :mrgreen:


Ho letto ora su Wikipedia. Mi hai insegnato qualcosa di nuovo.
Cmq gli episodi sono pieni di citazioni su altri manga giapponesi. Il mondo delle Anime è davvero un universo parallelo fantastico.
In una puntata di Galaxy Express (lo stesso disegnatore di Capitan Harlock che io adoro), sul Galaxy sale come passeggero proprio Harlock.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (14 Giugno 2014)

E poi c'è lui.. Forse uno dei più grandi e immensi. Credo che in Giappone gli hanno dedicato pure una scultura.
In Italia è stata trasmessa solo una serie e più nulla per 20 anni perché non avevano pagato i diritti.

[video=youtube;0yF7XH54QzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yF7XH54QzI[/video]


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E poi c'è lui.. Forse uno dei più grandi e immensi. Credo che in Giappone gli hanno dedicato pure una scultura.
> In Italia è stata trasmessa solo una serie e più nulla per 20 anni perché non avevano pagato i diritti.


Non sapevo avessimo a bordo un intenditore! Comunque Gundam in Giappone è "venerato" anche perchè incarna il primato (forse ormai ex) nel design industriale del paese. Dai 'mecha' originari tutti abbiamo ereditato qualcosa (pensa solo a tutti i designer, orientali ed occidentali, che ci si sono fatti le ossa.


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E poi c'è lui.. Forse uno dei più grandi e immensi. Credo che in Giappone gli hanno dedicato pure una scultura.
> In Italia è stata trasmessa solo una serie e più nulla per 20 anni perché non avevano pagato i diritti.
> 
> [video=youtube;0yF7XH54QzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yF7XH54QzI[/video]


Di Gundam conservo ancora gelosamente una copia della serie col primo doppiaggio italiano (Peter Rei invece di Amuro Rei), peccato solo che non avessero doppiato tutte le puntate...
Serie straordinaria sotto ogni punto di vista (qualche tempo fa ho comprato alcune cel originali da aggiungere alla mia collezione, ah, soldi ben spesi!).

Il mecha design fu contemporaneo a quello del Daitarn III e lo si nota...

[video=youtube;4z-AK14EDpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z-AK14EDpY[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (16 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non sapevo avessimo a bordo un intenditore! Comunque Gundam in Giappone è "venerato" anche perchè incarna il primato (forse ormai ex) nel design industriale del paese. Dai 'mecha' originari tutti abbiamo ereditato qualcosa (pensa solo a tutti i designer, orientali ed occidentali, che ci si sono fatti le ossa.





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Di Gundam conservo ancora gelosamente una copia della serie col primo doppiaggio italiano (Peter Rei invece di Amuro Rei), peccato solo che non avessero doppiato tutte le puntate...
> Serie straordinaria sotto ogni punto di vista (qualche tempo fa ho comprato alcune cel originali da aggiungere alla mia collezione, ah, soldi ben spesi!).
> 
> Il mecha design fu contemporaneo a quello del Daitarn III e lo si nota...


Gundam andrebbe proiettato nelle scuole :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;xn4hwB6r4Yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn4hwB6r4Yo[/video]


----------



## passante (16 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;Yxo3soclk_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxo3soclk_A[/video]

gran figo


----------



## passante (16 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;8AtEZD5wR1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AtEZD5wR1A[/video]

... ma è colpa sua se sono diventato gay :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> [video=youtube;8AtEZD5wR1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AtEZD5wR1A[/video]
> 
> ... ma è colpa sua se sono diventato gay :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Mi sa di no. Altrimenti lo saremmo tutti :carneval::carneval:
Non accampare scuse :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## viola di mare (18 Giugno 2014)

io non posso vedere nulla, ho tutto bloccato qui in azienda :triste:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io non posso vedere nulla, ho tutto bloccato qui in azienda :triste:


Tranquilla. I pornazzi li postiamo nel we solo il fine settimana. Così li puoi vedere anche tu. Per ora non ti sei persa nulla. 

Buscopann


----------



## passante (18 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi sa di no. Altrimenti lo saremmo tutti :carneval::carneval:
> Non accampare scuse :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


----------

